# gros pb ibook : /etc/master.passwd:no such file or directory



## bnphotos (1 Décembre 2006)

bonjour
j'ai un gros soucis concernent un ibook sous mac os 9.2. Impossible de le demarrer. A peine allume il apparait comme message
/etc/master.passwd:no such file or directory
/etc/master.passwd:no such file or directory
sh-2.05a#

Impossible egalement en le forcant avec le disque de demarrage.
Je pense que c'est un tres gros probleme de systeme mais je ne sais pas quoi faire.

En fait c'est un ordi que j'ai prete, je crains que quelque chose d'essentiel soit parti à la poubelle, non?

Merci de vos reponses


----------



## bnphotos (2 Décembre 2006)

bonjour
Je crains d'avoir envoie ce message dans lu mauvais forum donc je le refait dans celui ci qui semble plus approprie
j'ai un gros soucis concernent un ibook sous mac os 9.2. Impossible de le demarrer. A peine allume il apparait comme message
/etc/master.passwd:no such file or directory
/etc/master.passwd:no such file or directory
sh-2.05a#

Impossible egalement en le forcant avec le disque de demarrage.
Je pense que c'est un tres gros probleme de systeme mais je ne sais pas quoi faire.

En fait c'est un ordi que j'ai prete, je crains que quelque chose d'essentiel soit parti à la poubelle, non?

Merci de vos reponses


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Décembre 2006)

Effectivement.. Par contre, pourrais tu nous confirmer la version de Mac OS ?

&#199;a m'&#233;tonne beaucoup d'entendre parler d'un r&#233;pertoire /etc sur Mac OS 9. Le fichier master.passwd est plut&#244;t quelque chose que l'on &#224; quand on &#224; Mac OS X. Encore plus une invite de commande (sh-2...)

Si tu est sur qu'il n'y avait que Mac OS 9 avent de pr&#234;ter l'ordi... alors ne cherche pas : ton amis &#224; eu peur te de dire qu'il l'avait... comment dire...... estropi&#233; ?  (... enfin, c'est pas si marrant que &#231;a en fait... :rose

Est-ce que tu as essay&#233; de d&#233;marrer sur le disque d'installation ? (Je pense qu'il faudra en passer par l&#224;, quoi qu'il en soit)


----------



## bnphotos (2 Décembre 2006)

suis certaine qu'il tournait sous 9. J'ai cru comprendre que la personne à qui l'ordi a ete prete pour etre vendu à ete elle meme conseille par un soit disant pro et que peut etre ils ont tente d'installer le systeme X. MAis moi pour l'instant j'ai pas plus d'info que "ça marche et puis ça marche plus".

J'ai tente le disue de demarrage mais rien. En plus cette ordi ete avant chez quelqu'un d'autre qui sous entendait que le lecteur de cd marche pas
Donc suis pour l'instant dans l'impasse.
Je ne sais pas ce qu'on a fait sur cette ordi et suis pas sur de le savoir


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (2 Décembre 2006)

Bon, ben c'est clair, Mac OS 9 n'y est pas, et c'est X qui marche pas.
Est-ce que tu as enfonc&#233; la touche C d&#232;s le Boing et pendant un bon moment quand tu as d&#233;marr&#233; avec le CD d'installation du syst&#232;me 9 &#224; l'int&#233;rieur ? Peut &#234;tre que le PB vient de l&#224; ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Décembre 2006)

Juste une question : le message, tu l'as tout de suite apr&#232;s l'appui sur le bouton de d&#233;marrage en noir sur fond blanc, ou bien tu as un autre &#233;cran avant (&#233;cran gris tram&#233;, ou bien blanc avec une pomme grise au centre).

Parce que l&#224;, moi, je pense &#224; un message de l'open firmware.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Décembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Juste une question : le message, tu l'as tout de suite après l'appui sur le bouton de démarrage en noir sur fond blanc, ou bien tu as un autre écran avant (écran gris tramé, ou bien blanc avec une pomme grise au centre).
> 
> Parce que là, moi, je pense à un message de l'open firmware.



Non, non, c'est bien du message à la Mac OS X : Sur l'OF, le prompt, c'est ">", alors qu'une fois que Darwin (le noyaux de Mac OS X) est lancé, le prompte devient "sh-quelquechose".  mouais

Dans le cas de notre amis, on est bien dans Darwin. 

Autre point, le fichier master.passwrd est bien dans le répertoire /etc du disque dur de MAc OS X. Et de tout le travail que j'ai fait sur l'OpenFirmware  , je peut te dire que le seul fichier qui l'intéresse à ce bougre, c'est le fichier BootX :hein: , (et MacOSRom dans le cas d'un ordi capable de booter sur Mac OS 9.)

Mr BNP : Est-ce que tu as un disque dur externe, ou un Lecteur de CD externe, ou un autre Mac équipé d'un port FireWire ?


----------



## bnphotos (3 Décembre 2006)

oui j'ai appuie sur C avec le disque de demarrage
oui j'ai le message tout de suite en blanc sur fond noir en haut à gauche de l'ecran juste au demarrage (la petite roue en bas au milieu s'arrete de tourner)
oui egalement j'ai un autre mac avec fire wire (qui lui tourne sous X) et un graveur externe
le disque dur externe qu'en à lui est en usb

et pour info je ne suis pas Mr bnp mais mlle bphotos


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Décembre 2006)

Ops excuse moi :rose: (Y-a pourtant un "n" entre le B et le p ? non ?)

Bon, alors... branche ton lecteur externe &#224; l'ibook, et d&#233;marre l'ordi en enfon&#231;ant la touche ALT. Il faut qu'&#224; ce moment l&#224;, ton CD d'installation de Mac OS 9 soit dans le lecteur.. 
Tu s&#233;lectionne l'ic&#244;ne du disque d'installation, et tu clique sur la fl&#232;che qui va &#224; droite pour d&#233;marrer sur celui-ci... &#231;a devrait marcher.


Sachant qu'il te faudra formater le disque dur avent d'installer, tu va perdre ce qu'il y &#224; sur le disque dur... Mais une fois d&#233;marr&#233; sur le CD d'installation, tu peut peut-&#234;tre acc&#233;der &#224; tes donn&#233;es ?

Ha tant qu'on est sur les iBooks : Est-ce que quelqu'un sait si sur les mod&#232;les Palourde, les claviers USB qui ont un bouton d'allumage peuvent allumer l'iBook, comme ils le feraient avec les iMac G3 ?
_Merci_


----------



## bnphotos (5 Décembre 2006)

merci de vos tentaives mais j'ai trouve une aide tres precieuse à plus de 10 000 km de la et j'ai tout repare en 20 minutes. Le systeme x à bien ete installe et c'et de la que doit venir le bug
merci qu'en meme


----------



## maousse (6 Décembre 2006)

Apparemment, quelqu'un a tenté d'installer une distribution linux sans finir le travail.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (6 Décembre 2006)

bnphotos a dit:


> merci de vos tentaives mais j'ai trouve une aide tres precieuse à plus de 10 000 km de la et j'ai tout repare en 20 minutes. Le systeme x à bien ete installe et c'et de la que doit venir le bug
> merci qu'en meme



.... et ça te dérangerais beaucoup de nous dire comment tu as résolu le problème ? 

 Non, parce que nous on à quand même essayé de t'aider.... on veut bien ne pas avoir réussis à faire grand chose, mais ça serais quand même bien que tu partage ta victoire sur ton problème  Comme ça, il n'y aurait pas que toi qui saurait comment résoudre le problème.  

Merci.


----------



## bnphotos (6 Décembre 2006)

c'est X qui a ete installe, peut etre que la personne a jete os9 et que ça plante quand il veut demarrer les logiciels qui tourne dessus


----------



## guytantakul (6 Décembre 2006)

Bon, j'ai fusionné les deux fils. C'est un peu le boxon, mais bon...


----------



## bnphotos (7 Décembre 2006)

LA SOLUTION, AVEC UNE MENTION SPECIALE ET UN GRAND MERCI À LUDOVIC 
PS: BIEN RESPECTER LES ESPACES ET FAIRE ATTENTION CAR LE CLAVIER (DANS MON CAS) PASSE EN AMERICAIN

Veillez à ne pas effacer les alias "etc" ou "var" ou
tout autre fichier ou dossier installé avec Mac OS X visible lors du
démarrage à partir de Mac OS 9. Consultez l'article "Mac OS X : icône
de "dossier brisé", panneau d'interdiction ou "kernel panic" au
démarrage de l'ordinateur".

et pour réparer:

1. Démarrez en mode mono-utilisateur (Aussitôt après la tonalité de
démarrage, maintenez enfoncées les touches Commande (Pomme) et "S" de
votre clavier. Relâchez-les dès que l'ordinateur affiche une série de
messages texte).
2. Tapez : mount -uw /
3. Appuyez sur Entrée.
4. Tapez : ln -s /private/etc etc
Si ce message d'alerte apparaît : "File already exists" (Ce fichier
existe déjà), exécutez la commande suivante puis répétez la dernière
étape :
mv /etc /private/tmp/etc.delete
5. Appuyez sur Entrée.
6. Tapez : mv /var /var.delete
Il y a un espace entre "/var" et "/var.delete".
7. Appuyez sur Entrée.
Astuce : Si le message "No such file or directory" (Fichier ou
répertoire introuvable) s'affiche, vérifiez l'orthographe et les
espaces présents, puis répétez les deux dernières étapes. Si ce
message s'affiche toujours après le deuxième essai, continuez avec
l'étape suivante.
8. Tapez : ln -s /private/var var
9. Appuyez sur Entrée.
10. Tapez : ls -l | grep ">"
Le caractère situé avant "grep" est un caractère pipe ("|"),
généralement situé au-dessus de la touche Entrée (chez moi c'est alt
+majuscule+l, l comme ludo) .
11. Appuyez sur Entrée.
12. Recherchez ces deux éléments dans le texte qui apparaît :
lrwxrwxr-t Â 1 root Â admin Â {date} etc -> private/etc
lrwxrwxr-t Â 1 root Â admin Â {date} var -> private/var
Si ces messages n'apparaissent pas, répétez les étapes nécessaires
ci-dessus jusqu'à ce qu'ils apparaissent.
13. Tapez : reboot
14. Appuyez sur Entrée.

VERIDIQUE ÇA MARCHE SUPER BIEN ET ÇA PREND PAS PLUS DE 20 MINUTES


----------



## Darry (8 Octobre 2009)

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Ça fonctionne encore en 2009 sur un MBook intel sous Tiger.

J'avais effectivement viré les 2 fichiers en question.

J'en ai iech pour trouver le caractère |, en claver américain il faut faire shif + £

encore merci


----------

